

Tim Berners-Lee: Steve Jobs and the actually usable computer - erikschoster
http://www.w3.org/QA/2011/10/steve_jobs.html

======
ilamont
_We almost met once. There was a get-together of NeXT developers in France,
and we set up demos at tables around the room. Robert Cailliau and I set up
the WorldWideWeb.app on one table. Steve arrived, and started making his way
around the tables chatting with each project. He didn't get to us before he
had to leave._

What if he had made it around the room and seen the WWW demo? Would it/could
it have been another moment like at Xerox' Palo Alto laboratory, when he saw
an early GUI demo?

